# Is salted cinema popcorn high in calories?



## Noodles

I can't find any info online.

Anyone know?


----------



## Vickie

I'm not really sure, my biggest worry with it would be the butter if it had any as surely that would be what caused the most calories (well that and if it was cooked in oil but usually those are air popped around here I think?)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Popcorn buy in blockbusters is around 580 calories per 100g sweet

So i'd say its enough, about hours worth of work to burn back off :)


----------



## Kerri B

I'm not too sure how many calories are in that popcorn, but I've heard that it is really bad for our health. Try having a search online for homemade popcorn recipes, it's much healthier if you make your own :)


----------



## Raven24

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-calorie-popcorn-bag-truth-cinema-snacks.html

Found this how true the figures it gives are though i dont know it is the daily fail afterall


----------



## Sommerfugl

I make homemade popcorn, you can just do it in a paper bag in the microwave, no oil or anything. 
I often sneak in my own snacks into the cinema to save a few pounds... though I could see that not being appealing!

Anyway, I can't remember the calories, but I do remember that when it's cooked without oil it's actually pretty low cals and lots of fibre too!


----------

